# Yellow/East/Blackwater Crappie?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, I've been told crappie live in Yellow River and can be caught there, but I swear to God I have never caught one or seen one come out of there. Does anyone have any info on where to go to catch them if they are in there? I've got the same question for East and Blackwater Rivers. It doesn't make any sense to me if these rivers don't have crappie, when Escambia has buckets load of crappie. I was just wondering if I can catch me about 20 for an old fish fry that I haven't had in about 10 years. Any help is appreciated. If you don't want everyone seeing your "secret" hole, you can PM me. Thanks a lot everybody.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

idk, they should be there because ive caught around ten bream fishing in becks lake on escambia, how do you fish for crappie more like what do you look for swift water or lakes i havee a 700$ fish finder so deep water aint a problem, id really like to catch a few, and do you SEARCH for them with minnows or jigs


----------

